# InterActiveCorp (IACI)



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

This may be a good sympathy play if we really are going into Internet bubble 2.0 -> http://www.iac.com/Our-Businesses/

Ironically their website design is terrible


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Up 12% today, good web stock...



> IAC said that the biggest portion of its revenue gains came from its Web search sites, which include Ask.com, Dictionary.com and Mindspark. Search revenue rose 28% from the year-ago period to $252.4 million.
> 
> The company’s Match.com dating site saw a 17% increase in subscribers during the quarter, which led to the division’s revenue rising to $116.4 million, a 20% increase from last year’s second quarter.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Tinder....


----------

